# 05 Pathfinder 24 Tower Rod Holders ???



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just picked her up last weekend. 

The Tower is nice, but is short a couple or three rod holders at he upper station. I cruise the beach quite a bit looking for Pompano, Redfish and of course Cobia and it's nice to have a couple of Rod holders for extra "other" rods in case a Brown fish shows up when someone is holding a Pompano rod. 

I don't have a problem with them being bolt on, but would prefer to have them welded on and match the others that are already on the tower. Sorry about the second photo, had a Blow out on a trailer tire on I-75 on bringing the new baby home. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Brett (Apr 18, 2011)

*DANG!!!!!* lol Nice boat,Congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Garbo was due !*

Good lookin ride there.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

very nice


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome boat!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

You know, Chase is a young dude ... I sure hope he changed that tire for you!!!

Nice ride Curtis. Can't wait to see some fish on those decks.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm calling first shot now when you decide to sell in a year or two Mr. Gilbert. 

Very very nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joebuck said:


> You know, Chase is a young dude ... I sure hope he changed that tire for you!!!
> 
> Nice ride Curtis. Can't wait to see some fish on those decks.


I did. He just watched.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice looking ride, Curtis.. hope you have great 2012 fishing season!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

floridays said:


> I'm calling first shot now when you decide to sell in a year or two Mr. Gilbert.
> 
> Very very nice!! :thumbsup:


He'll let you try ta buy it by next winter!!! 

Good looking sled Curtis! Can't believe I didn't go on this trip!!!


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> He'll let you try ta buy it by next winter!!!
> 
> Good looking sled Curtis! Can't believe I didn't go on this trip!!!


Jason, i'm going to need a more reliable partner in the boat than my 
brother. Can I count on you? :singing:


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Contact Blue Coral Sport Fishing Towers in Pensacola located on Barrancas.

3202 Barrancas Avenue
(850) 453-0330
http://www.bluecoraltowers.com/

Regular aluminum rocket launchers he sells welded on for $50 each I believe.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod holders!!*

We are in Gulf Breeze. Can match most rod holder mfg's. Usually $40. each. Tim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

floridays said:


> Jason, i'm going to need a more reliable partner in the boat than my
> brother. Can I count on you? :singing:


I'm a PM away brother....:thumbup:especially since I'm boatless "fer now"!!!:whistling: got oars in the water, but not quite paddling up steam yet!!!:001_huh::thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking boat. Do you think you'll actually allow me to put you on your first tripletail this year? We've only talked about it for about 6 yrs now. You have a perfect craft for such endeavors.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Great looking boat. Do you think you'll actually allow me to put you on your first tripletail this year? We've only talked about it for about 6 yrs now. You have a perfect craft for such endeavors.


 
*Chris you speak truth. I have yet to date caught a Tripletail. *

*So that it is explained:*

*When I was in my teens, a good friend and fishing buddy of mine and I decided to keep track of each Freshwater Species and Saltwater Species of fish we had each caught. At first we both had a legal pad with a Freshwater Page and a Saltwater Page, it eventually moved to an Excel Spreadsheet, and my saltwater caught species list is still to this day missing the name Tripletail. *





.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Curtis, I still to this day keep a log of each species I've caught. I started it when I was 7


----------

